# youth 20 gauge break action



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

Looking for a youth 20 gauge single shot break action gun.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Double-Barrel-Shotguns/BI.aspx?Keywords=youth++20

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Are you looking for new or used. Those should be less than $150 I would suspect.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

new england firearms makes a great youth single shot break 20


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Looking for 20g break open for the kid...well stop doing it. They are the worst possible choice to start a young hunter out on. 
Even using the very lightest of loads, the things kick so hard your kid might develop a flinch he may never get over or maybe he'll just say " no thanks dad, this just ain't fun". 
Buy him a nice youth sized 20g pump and start him out on the lightest loads you can find, teach him to enjoy shooting, give him the best gun you can afford!


----------



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

DallanC thanks!

LostLouisianian - used.

johnnycake thank you!

BPturkeys - my 9 year old son spent Thanksgiving Day shooting one and loved it. That is why I am checking for options.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/rossi-20g-22lr-combo-youth/


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well Fly, sure he loved it, most kids love to shoot anything they can get their hands on. But what about next time when his cousin shows up with a real shotgun and your nine year old is standing there with his single shot...ask yourself this...if single shots are OK why don't you carry one? If the kid is ready to start shooting, buy the kid a good gun, one he can use for a few years to come. You know, he's not going to be a little nine year old for long, in two years he'll be 6 inches taller and 30 lbs heavier and he will insist you get him a real gun. Then that little single shot you just had to buy him will never get touched again.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have to disagree BP. 

My first shotgun was a single shot 410 with a full choke. My dad said that it would teach me to make my shot count. And I genuinely believe it made me a better shotgunner as a result.

But I also agree that kids will want an upgrade one day. I guess thats a bridge you cross when the subject comes up.

Personal preference I guess.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh and I still carry my single shot around 20 years later. But I like the challenge.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

My first shot gun at 12 was a single shot 12ga. We called it the mule cuz it kicks so hard but I loved it and still have it and use it from time to time. In my late teens I added a cheap boot type kick pad to it and that helped a lot. I still think I shoot it more accureatly than my Browning. I had a buddy with a 20ga that looked just like mine. I think its a great way to start a kid out. But a pump is not a bad way to go either. What's your budget for the gun?


Hey I got the top of the page!!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If you're looking for a used one try utah gun exchange or utah guns. Also try calling around to a few pawn shops. I understand about training with a single shot and was an advocate of them but I wouldn't get a single shot. At the least I would get a double barrel and preferably a pump. My grandson got a 20 ga pump for kids last year and that is definitely the way to go IMHO


----------



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

I found one on Utah Gun Exhange. Thank you for the replies and input!!


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

My first shotgun was an H&R 20 gauge, break action, nickel finish. I was so happy to have that under the tree that Christmas morning over 20 years ago.

I started all of my children with that gun. Easy to emphasize safety and to make your first shot count. It does kick, but slide a rubber recoil pad on and it is fine.

Once the children got older and were still interested, then we looked at repeaters...starting with pump-action.

H&R is still around and still sells their break action in 410, 20 and 12 gauge.


```
http://www.hr1871.com/Firearms/Shotguns/topper.asp
```


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The most important part is to find one that fits. If the kid isn't looking down the barrel when they throw it up they can't hit a thing. IMO the Rossi is particularly bad at fitting anyone.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

My dad started me out with a 20 gauge remington 870 youth pump shotgun. On my first few hunts, he only let me load one shell at a time.

That taught me how to make my shot count, and when I was ready, I was able to shoot consecutive shots without having to buy a different gun.

He told me that shotgun would be mine for as long as I wanted it, and if I wasn't happy with it, he would pay for half of my new gun.

I waited until I outgrew it and then bought a semi-auto.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Clarq said:


> He told me that shotgun would be mine for as long as I wanted it, and if I wasn't happy with it, he would pay for half of my new gun.
> 
> I waited until I outgrew it and then bought a semi-auto.


You were a smart kid! I would have been looking at some other pump gun at that age. Good thinkin


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Clarq said:


> My dad started me out with a 20 gauge remington 870 youth pump shotgun. On my first few hunts, he only let me load one shell at a time.
> 
> That taught me how to make my shot count, and when I was ready, I was able to shoot consecutive shots without having to buy a different gun.


That is also how I learned, and the way I will teach my own kids some day. I got a lot of my firsts with just 1 shell loaded into my trusty 870 20 gauge. I thank my dad for that.


----------

